# May have found a beautiful forever home



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Well I think I have found the perfect family for Wesley pup!

Going to be doing our own home check on Sunday, but sounds like a great bunch. Family of 5 with 3 children, on the beach with a secure garden and the lady works part time so plenty of time for Wesley pup and 3 kiddies to keep him busy. She asks all the right questions and in my heart it feels right, Ive had other people interested but havent had this good feeling, one guy rang me drunk at 11 o'clock last night asking about him! Id be mad to send him anywhere like that.

Any tips on what to look for/ask?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh no, you're rehoming Wesley???

Sorry to thread-jack, I must have missed something somewhere.

It sounds like a lovely home


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Had no idea you were rehoming Wesley; hope you do find the right home - lots of rescue folk on here to advise you.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Good for you i really hope it works out for wesley pup and then you can stop stressing and chill out!! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hope it works out for him.


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Well Ive had a good long think about things and realised that Wesley isn't getting the very best he could out of life, we have no secure outdoor area for him, we both work shifts and he gets left a lone a lot and we ar emoving house twice in the next year while they renovate our flat. In heinsight it was the wrong decision but you live and you learn and now we need to make sure he gets a great forever home with a lovely family, and he's brill with kids and Im sure they will keep him busy. Its breaking my heart but I feel much better about the decission after speaking to the woman and its whats best for my little man, it would be selfish of me to hang on to him and have him moving around and couped up inside all the time when he could be living with a great family with a big garden. They've seen his photos and are excited to meet him! I just hope he doesnt get over excited and pee everywhere and ignore me and show me up, thats pretty much what will happen but I have warned her that he makes a bad first impression ha!

Just wanted some pointers on what to look for when we visit the home and family and if there are any important things I should ask!


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Superash said:


> . Good for you i really hope it works out for wesley pup and then you can stop stressing and chill out!! Good luck!:thumbup:


Ahh that would be nice, I haven't chilled out in months!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I know this has been a terribly hard decision for you and i appreciate how unpsetting it is. 

Things i would consider, Do this family have any beagle or scent hound experience?
Do they realise they are going to have a pup who is just entering adolescence and will not only be unsettled by the change in humans, surroundings, but will naturally be testing boundaries. 

I would hate to see Wesley being passed pillar to post.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What ages are the children ? 

Have they had a puppy/dog before if so what breed was it ?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope Wesley finds an owner who understands what they're taking on


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> I know this has been a terribly hard decision for you and i appreciate how unpsetting it is.
> 
> Things i would consider, Do this family have any beagle or scent hound experience?
> Do they realise they are going to have a pup who is just entering adolescence and will not only be unsettled by the change in humans, surroundings, but will naturally be testing boundaries.
> ...


I agree with above questions
Also will you be neutering before rehoming? Or is he already neutered


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

> Well Ive had a good long think about things and realised that Wesley isn't getting the very best he could out of life, we have no secure outdoor area for him, we both work shifts and he gets left a lone a lot and we ar emoving house twice in the next year while they renovate our flat.


...and you did'nt know any of these things before you bought him ? - sorry folks but I'm not going to go down the sympathy route here - it sounds to me as if you siimply can't be bothered with the reality of dog ownership and it's YOU that is'nt getting the' best out of life' because of the demands that a young dog makes - he's your responsibility - shame on you for passing him on once the novelty has worn off

does his breeder know you are rehoming him ? - I'd be devastated if this was a pup I'd bred -


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Has the prospective owners fully understood the breed and what they are taking on for the next 12-15 years? 

Agree about the breeder point. Was he bought from a breeder who would take him back if rehoming was needed? 

Have you thought about contacting beagle welfare who can find a home and provide support and back up? 

So sorry the little guy is going


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree with Bijou - Only sympathy I have here is for Wesley. not so long ago you put up a post about how your OH wasn't keen on having the dog and that the dog had "ruined his life" but how you were devoted to Wesley and would never give him up.

And now this 

Don't know what to say - hopefully Wesley can find a home with someone who deserves him, and is committed. Shame you didn't acknowledge a dog, nevermind one as difficult as a beagle, wasn't the pet for you before it came to another adolescent dog needing to be unsettled and rehomed.

I echo he thoughts from others about his breeder - do they know??


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought it worth linking this thread in here as not everyone will have seen your thread I certainly hadn't.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/203224-beagle-puppy-adoption.html

Did you take wesley to the vet about this issue?
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/201474-beagle-peeing-everywhere-help.html


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

SixStar said:


> I agree with Bijou - Only sympathy I have here is for Wesley. not so long ago you put up a post about how your OH wasn't keen on having the dog and that the dog had "ruined his life" but how you were devoted to Wesley and would never give him up.
> 
> And now this
> 
> ...


Completely agree. How sad that such a young dog is already being rehomed. I really would have thought with all the info & advice available here that people would be more aware of what they were taking on, how to manage new additions & the upheaval they bring & put some effort in - seems not though


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Completely agree. How sad that such a young dog is already being rehomed. I really would have thought with all the info & advice available here that people would be more aware of what they were taking on, how to manage new additions & the upheaval they bring & put some effort in - seems not though


I had intended to keep my trap shut, but Cleo when I think of the work you have had to put in to getting Roxy three steps forward and two steps back, and you both work, how easy would it have been to just pass her on.

I have major problems finding time for my two since they moved the clocks. I can't take them both out on a lead together till Diva stops pulling like a train and Ferdie has a habit, if he is on his own, of sitting down and refusing to move.

By the time I get home it is getting dark so can't take them to the dog park to let them off. I can't take them before work because a) my back needs time to thaw out, and b)he might just do his sitting down trick and I will never get home again.

Shock, horror - I don't have as much time as I would like. I will manage, they are happier with me than anywhere else.

OP are you sure it isn't the boyfriend pushing you into this?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> OP are you sure it isn't the boyfriend pushing you into this?


I'm beginning to wonder if that thread was one of those where "OH" or "mate" should have actually read "I" or "me"


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Yet again another thread of someone giving up a Beagle for no other reason than they should have thought about the dogs quality of life more before getting the dog.

Claire Bear has admitted that she should have thought more about getting the dog beforehand so I'm not adding anything new.

I just wanted to say that this is why I support the charity *Beagle Welfare* - and cringe at all the stories like this that I hear/read. People buy a puppy because they _want_ one, and after wasting the important puppy time realising how much work they are, and how much they actually need for a good life, they rehome them for a difficult time settling in with a new family.

Claire Bear - please consider getting Beagle Welfare to rehome Wesley. 
And I'll continue to raise money for them so they can help Beagles like Wesley.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Why aren't you rehoming through Beagle welfare. Gemma has said she will help so wouldn't it be better to wait a bit- you wont really know what to look for in a new home.
I hope he gets someone who is more commited than you have been.

Oops didn't see Helbos post.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Beagle isnt breed for first time owners need lot of stimulation and time  i fear the woman wouldnt cope with 3 kids aswell hope it works out well for wesley


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

did you get Wesley from a reputable breeder Clairebear? if you did you really _must_ contact them, if not then its Beagle welfare to give him the very best chance of finding his forever home....please put Wesley first and do the right thing...you owe him that.

.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> did you get Wesley from a reputable breeder Clairebear? if you did you really _must_ contact them, if not then its Beagle welfare to give him the very best chance of finding his forever home....please put Wesley first and do the right thing...you owe him that.
> 
> .


Agree with this competely :thumbup:

I hate seeing so many teenage dogs being sold or rehomed because people carnt cope/didnt think it would be that big/it doesnt behave/wont listen! or the novelty of the cute puppy is wearing off!!
:mad2::mad2:
A dog is for life

Having dogs is tough most of the time but you work through it and the good times completely out weigh the bad!

Please go through the breed rescue route like others have said


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am not going to be judgemental because I don't know your circumstances,and reasons for rehoming Wesley,I do know that you live in a flat and to be fair any decent breeder would have picked up on this and said that the beagle breed is not ideal to be living in a flat,having housebreaking problems and then if there are seperation anxiety issues would not be good for you or your neighbours.I get the impression that that it is not an option to return him to the breeder ,soI advise like everyone else that you let him be rehomed through beagle welfare.They will find the perfect match for him and do home visits,and they will be completely honest with them regarding any issues with Wesley,ie his toilet issues he has had.Have you made the new family aware of these issues,as it could become difficult with a family with 3 children if he is piddling on their things etc.It could be a reason why he may end up being rehomed again because they had no idea he had these problems.

As I said I am not judging,I considered rehoming Alf at one point as I was struggling to cope,but I didn't,I worked through it and I bless the day I got him now.Leave finding a home to the professionals,that would be the best thing you could ever do for him at this stage


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Bijou said:


> ...and you did'nt know any of these things before you bought him ? - sorry folks but I'm not going to go down the sympathy route here - it sounds to me as if you siimply can't be bothered with the reality of dog ownership and it's YOU that is'nt getting the' best out of life' because of the demands that a young dog makes - he's your responsibility - shame on you for passing him on once the novelty has worn off
> 
> does his breeder know you are rehoming him ? - I'd be devastated if this was a pup I'd bred -


Thank you for your opinion as if I didnt feel bad enough.

I'd never owned a dog before had no experience so didnt know what to excpect and unfortunatly life doesnt work out perfect everytime. Despite thinking we were prepared and this home would be fine it just isn't good for him, as he has grown and his personality has developed we have realised he needs free outdoor secure space and people who have more time in their days to spend with him, training etc.

His breeder is aware, and is 'sorry to hear this' thats all she said on the matter.

All I can do now is ensure he goes to a great home, I love him to pieces.


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

theevos5 said:


> I am not going to be judgemental because I don't know your circumstances,and reasons for rehoming Wesley,I do know that you live in a flat and to be fair any decent breeder would have picked up on this and said that the beagle breed is not ideal to be living in a flat,having housebreaking problems and then if there are seperation anxiety issues would not be good for you or your neighbours.I get the impression that that it is not an option to return him to the breeder ,soI advise like everyone else that you let him be rehomed through beagle welfare.They will find the perfect match for him and do home visits,and they will be completely honest with them regarding any issues with Wesley,ie his toilet issues he has had.Have you made the new family aware of these issues,as it could become difficult with a family with 3 children if he is piddling on their things etc.It could be a reason why he may end up being rehomed again because they had no idea he had these problems.
> 
> As I said I am not judging,I considered rehoming Alf at one point as I was struggling to cope,but I didn't,I worked through it and I bless the day I got him now.Leave finding a home to the professionals,that would be the best thing you could ever do for him at this stage


Thanks, Gemma is also helping me find him a new home I just thought Id do some work aswell to try and find him a family. The breeder wasnt reputable, I wasnt on this forum before I got him and if I was most likely wouldnt have gone into it so blind. I read books and thought Id prepared but obviously not. 
In January we're moving into a smaller flat than we're in now for a couple of months and then into his mum and dads house which will be a building sight, for about a year, I dont think its fair on Wes to put up with all that upset of moving from home to home and not having proper space.

I thought I was doing the best thing for him, but obviously nothing I do is good enough.

My OH has not pressured me into anything at all, thanks a lot but I do have a mind of my own. He's expressed some upset about re-homing Wesley too.

*
Thanks everyone for your words, putting me down and making me feel damn right useless and horrible. Im already depressed and stressed and you've all really helped me out there. *

The words I've heard here have made me decide to leave this forum. 
You can all take your high and mighty 'I know best' attitudes and go shove them. 
The position im in at the moment I need support not ridicule and judgement.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I actually agree with you, Claire Bear. I think there are a lot of very "judgemental" comments on here and they are very harsh. You've accepted that Wesley would be better elsewhere and you are trying to find the best home for him. Wish others in similar circumstances tried this hard ...... Sorry you feel you have to leave the forum. I hope you find Wesley a suitable and loving home. Take care.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Lets not bash Claire - she made some mistakes when she got Wesley - crap breeder, not enough research and all that jazz, has learnt a lot since joining the forum and has made the heartbreaking decision to re-home her darling, much loved pup so that he can have a better quality of life - surely thats the right way t go guys?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Lets not bash Claire - she made some mistakes when she got Wesley - crap breeder, not enough research and all that jazz, has learnt a lot since joining the forum and has made the heartbreaking decision to re-home her darling, much loved pup so that he can have a better quality of life - surely thats the right way t go guys?


Well said!!! She's admitted she made mistakes - if only others did instead of dumping and neglecting their dogs!


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

Such a sad thread. 

Hope he gets a nice forever home, wether thats with you or someone else.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Claire no ones intention were to upset you, but the truth does hurt I'm afraid. What did you expect, everyone being lovely and saying "aw it's ok" etc? - and the end of the day there is a 6 month old puppy up for rehoming - through no fault of it's own, another dog in rescue.

If you wanted to make this work, you could. People live in flats with dogs, people work full time with dogs, people move house with dogs - they find a way to work round things. Scarfice is the key word here - dog owners need to make alot of them but do for the love of their animals. It's hard work but not impossible. Rehoming is the easy way out.

I do think you are making the right decision though - Wesley does deserve better, he deserves an owner that is committed to him through thick and thin.

Goodbye if you are leaving the forum.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow this is really encouraging isnt it:thumbup:

Poor Claire comes here holds her hands up and says I got it all wrong. Tries her best to find a good home asks for a bit of support and hey ho - gets slated for it. People experiencing similar problems are definately going to come here for help now then!!!! 

Oh, and by the way, if I couldnt keep Heidi, my first and only option would be a private rehome!!! No way would I have her going into kennels. So put that in your pipe and smoke it!!!

I'm appalled at some of the comments I'm reading in threads here lately. Civility costs nothing you know.

Sometimes it pays to walk a mile in the other mans shoes............


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I find some of the coments in this thread very sad 

Yes maybe claire and her partner should have thought long and hard about getting wesley, but they didnt and it hasnt worked out for them, it sounds to me that some ppl on here have been very judgemental towards her, it couldnt have been an easy decison to rehome him 

It is a lesson learnt and whilst yeah we all have our own opinions on this issue i think claire should not be made to feel worse then she does

I hope wesley can find a good forever home and that a lesson has been learnt from it all

Good luck wesley


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

No ones told her to put him in kennels?? Beagle welfare put dogs with fosters during their rehoming period. They will also have his best interests at heart and knowing the breed the will find him the best home. I just don't want to see a pup move around in his young life as this is what happened to mooky and it breaks my heart to think of him. I've offered transport and temp home if needs be between Claire and beagle welfare.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> Thank you for your opinion as if I didnt feel bad enough.
> 
> I'd never owned a dog before had no experience so didnt know what to excpect and unfortunatly life doesnt work out perfect everytime. Despite thinking we were prepared and this home would be fine it just isn't good for him, as he has grown and* his personality has developed we have realised he needs free outdoor secure space and people who have more time in their days* to spend with him, training etc.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you are having to rehome him but i do wonder what part of reading about beagles would make you think they would be suitable for your lifestyle in the first place  Please make sure he is re-homed to someone who has some experience of sent dogs not another family who thinks arh what cute looking dogs beagles are ! As they are hard work, hard to toilet train and needy dogs and had someone said they would take Shelby off me between 4-18 months the answer would of been yes as i was tearing my hair out to, but i know she was my responsibility to take care of and now we are out the other end she is a fabulous dog.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> I find some of the coments in this thread very sad
> 
> Yes maybe claire and her partner should have thought long and hard about getting wesley, but they didnt and it hasnt worked out for them, it sounds to me that some ppl on here have been very judgemental towards her, it couldnt have been an easy decison to rehome him
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with being judgemental but people are allowed to exprress their sadness at yet another young dog being rehomed so easily.

Everyone finds having a young dog difficult but some people are willing to put the effort in to training & are prepared for the difficulties that come with a pup.

Only a couple of weeks ago Claire was posting about Wesley weeing in the night, I just hope the prosepctive new owners are aware of this & won't be giving up on him because of it if it's not an over night fix


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> This has nothing to do with being judgemental but people are allowed to exprress their sadness at yet another young dog being rehomed so easily.
> 
> Everyone finds having a young dog difficult but some people are willing to put the effort in to training & are prepared for the difficulties that come with a pup.
> 
> Only a couple of weeks ago Claire was posting about Wesley weeing in the night, I just hope the prosepctive new owners are aware of this & won't be giving up on him because of it if it's not an over night fix


And as my post said we all have our opinions,i havnt said its not sad of course it is, i have a pup same age as wesley and couldnt imagine being without her and yes it hasnt been easy but we got thro it, and yes i have read claires previous posts, i hardly post on dog chat now because of being judged by ppl on how i and my OH have decided to bring our pup up , its the better of 2 evils rehoming wesley now in my view if he isnt getting the things he needs isnt it better he is rehomed earlier then later


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Oh, and by the way, if I couldnt keep Heidi, my first and only option would be a private rehome!!! No way would I have her going into kennels. So put that in your pipe and smoke it!!!
> 
> .


All the breed specific rescues i know dont have kennels they use a network of fosterers who understand the breed, rehoming through Beagle welfare is the surest way of finding Wesley the right home, plus he'll always have the rescue as back up.

please take SaryBeagle up on her kind offer Clairebear, this way you can be certain Wesley will be in safe hands and new owners will be thoroughly vetted.

.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

ok the OP put her hands up and said she made a mistake and many slated her for it no wonder she wants to leave the forum 
The thing is Claire if your still around please let the beagle welfare rehome him as I dont see a good outcome with him going to a home with 3 kids dont know the age of them but it feels a bit wrong in my gut here hope you dont mind me saying I think beagle welfare is the best way to go they dont kennel the dogs they put them with one of the fosterers and then they do a good home check to make sure the little lad goes to someone with experience of the breed would hate to see this family say oh sorry its not working and then the poor lad gets moved again beagle welfare is a better option for finding him a forever home


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> And as my post said we all have our opinions,i havnt said its not sad of course it is, i have a pup same age as wesley and couldnt imagine being without her and yes it hasnt been easy but we got thro it, and yes i have read claires previous posts, i hardly post on dog chat now because of being judged by ppl on how i and my OH have decided to bring our pup up , its the better of 2 evils rehoming wesley now in my view if he isnt getting the things he needs isnt it better he is rehomed earlier then later


That's sad that you feel that way, non of us are 'perfect' owners (I know I'm certainly not!) but I believe we all have our dogs best interests at heart, even Claire.

However I do think that the problems could be overcome & managed but that is her decision. As I said, the weeing problem could be a concern for new owners & I really do hope that any new home that Wesley goes to is his last & he doesn't end up in a cycle of being passed round from such a young age.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> *
> Thanks everyone for your words, putting me down and making me feel damn right useless and horrible. Im already depressed and stressed and you've all really helped me out there. *
> 
> The words I've heard here have made me decide to leave this forum.
> ...


Unfortunately this is a forum and people are going to express their thoughts and opinions, good or bad, people are just being honest.

I don't think anyone has been too harsh - we're just upset that a 6 month old Beagle is having to be rehomed, when it could have so easily been prevented if you'd realised a Beagle probably wouldn't be a suitable dog to live in a flat.

I think you're going to get good support from Beagle Mafia, Sarybeagle and Beagle Welfare if you choose to let them use their knowledge and experience to find Wesley an owner who understands what they're taking on.

Good Luck to Wesley, Good bye to Claire Bear.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry I havent read the rest of the thread and commend you for trying to find him a new home, if you feel you cannot provide him with the best home. Have you contacted a Beagle Welfare to see if they have homes waiting? Homes which have already been vetted?

When we do home checks the main things to look for are:

Secure Garden?
Is the house secure, are there any dangers (i.e. not building works going on)
One of the main ones - is this house too clean for a dog (we have had many a dog return because they made a mess, so we are obviously suspiscous of homes that are too clean)
How long will he be left for?
Are all the family happy to take on a new dog?
What vets are they planning to use (is this a good one)?
Where will he sleep?
Where will he be walked? Let them know the dangers of letting him off-lead, before they have a bond and where it is not secure.
What happens if he chews the furniture, what precausions are they ready to put in place (crate training, putting him in a secure room while left etc.)
What will happen if it doesnt work out?
Are they planning to move any time soon?
Take down contact details.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

I just hope wesley gets a fab forever home whereever it may be he deserves that. 

Its so sad hearing things like this i just really wish people would really think long and hard about getting a dog they take alot of commitment even if people work full time you work around that.

I just couldnt imagen doing this sorry but personally i would rather go without and not have a social life and have my dogs they are my world.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> No ones told her to put him in kennels?? Beagle welfare put dogs with fosters during their rehoming period. They will also have his best interests at heart and knowing the breed the will find him the best home. I just don't want to see a pup move around in his young life as this is what happened to mooky and it breaks my heart to think of him. I've offered transport and temp home if needs be between Claire and beagle welfare.


Kennels/rescue amounts to the same. Dog cooped up in strange environment with other stressed dogs. Not knocking it, I know it has to happen and the best is done for them. Not somewhere I would choose and earlier on in the thread it was suggested a lot.

Foster is a much better option than kennels and I'm sure Claire will have take your v kind offer on board.

Wesley may not be your typical beagle only Claire and the new owners will know. I have a little terrier that seems to have had an almost complete terrier by pass. She doesnt bark, dig up the garden, run off after scents and has been a little dream.
Doesnt alway pay to judge a book by it's cover all storm in all sails blazing!!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the reason people get a bit 'judgemental' on these types of thread is because there are alot of people on this forum going to hell and back with their dogs behaviour....I'm sure everyone one of us (if honest with ourselves) has at some point in their dog ownership lives thought "oh my god what have i done" but then you give your head a shake and you go, No i made a commitment to this dog and I will stand by it.
My two are going through a hugley testing time, I feel like a total failure at the minute because of how they are behaving, and it would be SO easy for me to go "well I'll rehome them" but I made a commitment to them and I will stand by it.
Me and my OH miss out pretty much TOTALLY on any form of social life because our spare "social life" money is spent on day care and dog walkers and training classes, I'm 25 years old and can't remember the last time I went on a girls night out, or bought some nice clothes, or a new pair of shoes because every spare penny goes on doing the very best by my dogs.
Does that fact over joy me? No not really I'd love to have the best of both worlds and do both but I can't and the dogs come first.
Lifes not ideal and I do think that the OP shoudl be looking to re-home her dog as I don't think her and her OH can make that huge commitment to Wesley that he is going to need for the next 10 - 12 years, I don't mean that as a critisism OP its more of an observation on my part.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Kennels/rescue amounts to the same. Dog cooped up in strange environment with other stressed dogs. Not knocking it, I know it has to happen and the best is done for them. Not somewhere I would choose and earlier on in the thread it was suggested a lot.
> 
> Foster is a much better option than kennels and I'm sure Claire will have take your v kind offer on board.


Thats why people suggested Beagle Welfare. They place the dog with a foster home, with people like BeagleMafia or Sarybeagle, whilst trying to find the dogs forever home. It's how Sarybeagle found Mooky 

Rescue doesn't always mean kennels.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Thats why people suggested Beagle Welfare. They place the dog with a foster home, with people like BeagleMafia or Sarybeagle, whilst trying to find the dogs forever home. It's how Sarybeagle found Mooky
> 
> Rescue doesn't always mean kennels.


Errmmm think you missed my sentence that says

"Foster is a much better option than kennels and I'm sure Claire will have take your v kind offer on board."


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Errmmm think you missed my sentence that says
> 
> "Foster is a much better option than kennels and I'm sure Claire will have take your v kind offer on board."


I dont think anyone on this thread has said kennels were a good option in the 1st place have they? i think you were the first person to mention them....tho ive not looked thoroughly so apologies if im wrong.

welfare is the best option, where wesley will be properly assessed in a home environment and placed in the right home

.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Wesley 

My pets mean the world to me and I can never understand how anyone can give them up  Spencer is really, really testing me at the moment with his peeing on the floor and I did at one point think about whether he was happy here and should I rehome him but I only have to look at his little face and know I could never be without him, knowing someone else is cuddling my boy!

I'd rather have no social life, no treats etc and keep my pets! I'd do anything and sacrifice anything for them. I make sure I have everything they need before I even consider food for myself - I made that commitment when I took them on and I will stand by my responsibilities til the end.

As you've said Claire, you have no idea what you're looking for in a potential home. The advice given here is so good and there's not much I can add to it. Listen to the people who know about the breed. You say you don't have the time for him and want him to go to a family who has time for him for training etc - how is a family with 3 children ever going to find the time for proper training etc of a really hard breed? I'm sure plenty people have the time when they have kids but has this family ever had a dog before and realise exactly what responsibilities come with them? They can't just swan off for the day and leave the dog at home etc, everything they do has to be planned around him, not the other way around.

I really hope poor Wesley finds his forever home with people who are prepared to commit theirselves to him completely. And, I totally agree that a breed specific rescue is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a quick last reply.

Im not giving him up because of his behaviour! He is a dream at the moment, we are having lots of fun with him. We have been through such touch periods over the past 4 months with him and never once gave up! 

But every time I go to work and he's left alone for 6 hours a day I feel terrible, and know he could have better. I come home tired and we play fetch in the field and I usually always bring him home a treat.

I love the little guy, and I just know there is someone out there that can give him the attention and time that he needs. 

Should I just keep him and have him locked up in his room for 6 hours a day and not having a garden where he can play free? I thought It would be fine before we got him, I didnt think it through and wasnt as prepared as I thought I was, but he's so wonderful it makes me feel very bad that he doesnt have a life where he can live his full potential.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> Just a quick last reply.
> 
> Im not giving him up because of his behaviour! He is a dream at the moment, we are having lots of fun with him. We have been through such touch periods over the past 4 months with him and never once gave up!
> 
> ...


Have you looked into daycare and dog walkers if the 6 hours is the issue? I know it is hard without a garden as I managed Kilo in a house with a small, shared, insecure front garden that he couldn't go out in without being on lead and supervised (so no use at all!) up until last week - although I did look at it as a positive in a way as it made sure that I got out with him and never, ever had an excuse to miss a walk and just let the dog out as plenty of people I know with gardens do.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> Just a quick last reply.
> 
> Im not giving him up because of his behaviour! He is a dream at the moment, we are having lots of fun with him. We have been through such touch periods over the past 4 months with him and never once gave up!
> 
> ...


Sorry thats a cop out  lots of people leave their dog for 6 hours a day and they are fine. Don't use THAT as your excuse  Do you not think there are thousands of dogs in kennels that would love to be curled up in a nice bed for 6 hours a day rather than being stressed out of their minds in kennels ! As long as they have love, food, safety and walked i would say there is no issue with leaving them for 6 hours. If his to for fill his full potential in life, what you gonna give him to a farmer who hunts rabbits all day long?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Claire Bear said:


> Just a quick last reply.
> 
> Im not giving him up because of his behaviour! He is a dream at the moment, we are having lots of fun with him. We have been through such touch periods over the past 4 months with him and never once gave up!
> 
> ...


Hi Claire Bear - glad you came back! I agree - 6 hours is too long without anyone at least popping in to see Wesley or walk him. I assume there's no way you could arrange this? It seems to me you are trying to do your best for Wesley - like you said, you went into it a bit "blind" but there are plenty that do that........ you're trying to sort it out now with Wesley's best interests is mind, although only you can make that decision. How much exercise does Wesley get at the moment? Claire


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Sorry thats a cop out  lots of people leave their dog for 6 hours a day and they are fine. Don't use THAT as your excuse  Do you not think there are thousands of dogs in kennels that would love to be curled up in a nice bed for 6 hours a day rather than being stressed out of their minds in kennels ! As long as they have love, food, safety and walked i would say there is NO issue with leaving them for 6 hours !


I agree that there are lots of dogs left 6 hours, but was wondering if Claire could arrange someone to pop into Wesley and walk him?

Just read on the other thread that Claire does, in fact, have her OH's Mum pop in to see Wesley and let him out, etc. so he's not on his own for 6 hours!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Sorry thats a cop out  lots of people leave their dog for 6 hours a day and they are fine. Don't use THAT as your excuse  Do you not think there are thousands of dogs in kennels that would love to be curled up in a nice bed for 6 hours a day rather than being stressed out of their minds in kennels ! As long as they have love, food, safety and walked i would say there is no issue with leaving them for 6 hours. If his to for fill his full potential in life, what you gonna give him to a farmer who hunts rabbits all day long?


That's a bit harsh. (The last sentence, I mean).


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Sorry thats a cop out  lots of people leave their dog for 6 hours a day and they are fine. Don't use THAT as your excuse  Do you not think there are thousands of dogs in kennels that would love to be curled up in a nice bed for 6 hours a day rather than being stressed out of their minds in kennels ! As long as they have love, food, safety and walked i would say there is no issue with leaving them for 6 hours. If his to for fill his full potential in life, what you gonna give him to a farmer who hunts rabbits all day long?


Benny gets left sometimes for 8 hours  He's totally fine with this though and it's no reason I would give him up as I plan to move next year closer to OH's work so he can go home at lunchtime if I'm working further away.

You say you feel bad as you haven't got a garden - if I'm honest I would move to be somewhere where there was a garden if this was the case but that's how much my pets mean to me! When I move next year I won't be looking at the house to see if it's suitable for me - it will be whether it is suitable for Benny and the cats.

Gardens aren't the be all and end all, Benny only really goes in the garden to pee and comes straight back in again - he definitely doesn't run around and play out there anyway!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i best get rid of my dogs as Enzo will never Point a bird to be shot with me as his owner, never fulfilling his potential and Shelby will never be out tracking rabbits all day 


Fine you can't/don't want to cope with him but don't kid yourself you doing it for that reason, there will always be someone who could give a better life to a dog than you or i doesn't mean they need re homing  (unless your owned by springerpete  )


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

In Jersey we actually have a guy who has a pack of Beagles who do regular scent hunts through the countryside.

He runs free in the field by our house but runs off if he sees a new friend, dog or human.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I think people are judgemental, me included, because there can be a genuine reason for rehome- this doesn't come across as one of them, although I do think Wesley will be better off in the long run if its done properly.
Also trying to rehome yourself privatly, after you've been offered help - which may take longer , smacks of wanting rid quickly.
I help rescue over here and see this all the time, 3 of my own are rescues and they are a bloody nightmare at times- because of humans.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

henry said:


> That's a bit harsh. (The last sentence, I mean).


Why  She says she want's him to fulfill his potential and that's what there bred to do.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> I dont think anyone on this thread has said kennels were a good option in the 1st place have they? i think you were the first person to mention them....tho ive not looked thoroughly so apologies if im wrong.
> 
> welfare is the best option, where wesley will be properly assessed in a home environment and placed in the right home
> 
> .


Initially Claire was asked if she had considered or recommended to consider placing Wesley with a rescue. I've already answered this question and am bowing out. I've given my opinion, to which I'm entitled and thrilled that she has Gem's support as well as the option to foster. The main thing is, Claire is ok and thinking positively again - well done!! xx


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Why  She says she want's him to fulfill his potential and that's what there bred to do.


Mmmm.... just think she's feeling confused and bad enough and although I see your point, she could misinterpret what you said as sarcasm. I have a working cocker - he's bred to flush and chase out pheasants. I take him to the woods and downs every morning where he gets to run through undergrowth for an hour and a half. He's not "technically" doing what he's bred to do, but hopefully I'm allowing him to do the things he loves. He's a happy boy and gets 2 hours a day off-lead exercise. If Claire can give Wesley plenty of off-lead exercise and arrange that he's not left on his own (which she has done as her OH's Mum is popping in), I don't see why she shouldn't keep him.

I know what you mean, PointerMum, there are plenty of happy, fulfilled dogs out there not doing what they were "bred" to do..... as long as their needs are met, that's what matters.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think thats my point though you are saying one of the main reasons you are looking to rehome is because he is alone for 6 hours, well mine would technically be alone for 8 hours if i didn't spend every spare penny (as stated) on day care and dog walkers. I have a patterdale a working high energy breed and I think rehoming him because I work would be an appalling reason. He is never going to be a 'true' patterdale in my care but I do as much as possible to ensure he gets a good life.
Oh and on the garden front I have a garden, mine go outside, wee and cry at the door ro come back in. They still need 2 hours exercise a day and a run about in the garden would never take that away.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Sometimes i feel bad that i work full time and im on my own and live in a flat, I have to say im too soft a sod. I pay £36 a week for a dog sitter for Lennie, ok so i don't see him 3 days a week barr the morning and night but he's been socialised with loads of other dogs and is very confident around dogs now. 
If it wasn't for luck having found this brilliant dogsitter then I think i maybe would have been in Claires situation. 

Claire i reckon your doing it for Wesleys benefit, not your own, as i've said to you before it's not an easy decision and it will always haunt.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

We have a garden, what do they use it for a toilet thats it they never go in it tbh. 

Dogs are such a responsibility, and need time patience and effort put in, im sure wesley would rather be without company for 6 hours and be with you and your oh people he loves than with a new family.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Initially Claire was asked if she had considered or recommended to consider placing Wesley with a rescue. I've already answered this question and am bowing out. I've given my opinion, to which I'm entitled and thrilled that she has Gem's support as well as the option to foster. The main thing is, Claire is ok and thinking positively again - well done!! xx


ive already said i havent read all the posts thoroughly, but the ones i have seen were about placing him with a beagle rescue, but im not going to be pedantic about it lol....and ive never said you wernt entitled to your opinion, i just thought maybe you misunderstand that most breed specific rescues use fosterers not kennels.

.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Coming in late to this and i can't quite believe it all.

She knew she worked when she got this puppy and where she lived as well.

You should do research into a breed to know what it is they need and what you can give and provide in terms of space and time.

I'm not a fan of leaving dogs for a long time everyday and i know people get care in to look after the dog while they are out which is great but she knew she worked 6 hours a day but still got a dog, poor thing has made a bond with her and now will have to start over.

Hope he gets a good home.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Wow this is really encouraging isnt it:thumbup:
> 
> Poor Claire comes here holds her hands up and says I got it all wrong. Tries her best to find a good home asks for a bit of support and hey ho - gets slated for it. People experiencing similar problems are definately going to come here for help now then!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree with every part of this post 100 percent.

Owning a dog should be a pleasure for both dog and owner. When it stops being that then the time has come to reassess and decide whether you can change things so that you are both happy or if the dog would be better in another home.
It is very unfortunate that the OP got such a difficult breed as there are probably many pups that would have settled into her life style and been brilliant pets.
If they are not prepared or able to change things - and we all have different priorities - then I would think the responsible thing is to rehome. And I see she lives in Jersey, so maybe not so easy to go for breed rescue even if she felt comfortable about passing on in that way.

I have to say that I read on here about some dogs and just wonder why the owners carry on with them. It is not about being committed, it can sometimes be about being stubborn and not considering the dogs needs could be better met in another home.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> Well Ive had a good long think about things and realised that Wesley isn't getting the very best he could out of life, we have no secure outdoor area for him, we both work shifts and he gets left a lone a lot and we ar emoving house twice in the next year while they renovate our flat. In heinsight it was the wrong decision but you live and you learn and now we need to make sure he gets a great forever home with a lovely family, and he's brill with kids and Im sure they will keep him busy. Its breaking my heart but I feel much better about the decission after speaking to the woman and its whats best for my little man, it would be selfish of me to hang on to him and have him moving around and couped up inside all the time when he could be living with a great family with a big garden. They've seen his photos and are excited to meet him! I just hope he doesnt get over excited and pee everywhere and ignore me and show me up, thats pretty much what will happen but I have warned her that he makes a bad first impression ha!
> 
> Just wanted some pointers on what to look for when we visit the home and family and if there are any important things I should ask!


Can only echo what emmaviolet has said.

Claire, you knew all of these things when you took on Wesley and he is the real loser in this situation.

The only advice I can give you is to make sure the family aren't making the same mistakes as you did; they need to fully understand the commitment a dog requires, ask about their working hours, have they researched the breed and understand typical traits and exercise requirements?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Grace_Lily said:


> Can only echo what emmaviolet has said.
> 
> Claire, you knew all of these things when you took on Wesley and he is the real loser in this situation.
> 
> The only advice I can give you is to make sure the family aren't making the same mistakes as you did; they need to fully understand the commitment a dog requires, ask about their working hours, have they researched the breed and understand typical traits and exercise requirements?


Claire is doing her utmost to make sure Wesley is not the loser here


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Claire is doing her utmost to make sure Wesley is not the loser here


I would argue that he already is; perhaps if Claire hadn't taken him on he would already be settled in a suitable home rather than facing this upheaval at such a young age.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

_why are you all being so judgemental ? ...claire has explained her reasons it has nothing to do with any of you, she obs loves wesley and is doing the right thing for him , at least she hasnt abandened him or packed him off to an animal shelter.
good Luck in finding him a new home Claire i'm sure you know whats best for him xx _


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

emmar said:


> _why are you all being so judgemental ? ...claire has explained her reasons it has nothing to do with any of you, she obs loves wesley and is doing the right thing for him , at least she hasnt abandened him or packed him off to an animal shelter.
> good Luck in finding him a new home Claire i'm sure you know whats best for him xx _


Well said! Wesley is not neglected or been abandoned. Wish I could say the same for a lot of dogs......


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

emmar said:


> _why are you all being so judgemental ? ...claire has explained her reasons it has nothing to do with any of you, she obs loves wesley and is doing the right thing for him , at least she hasnt abandened him or packed him off to an animal shelter.
> good Luck in finding him a new home Claire i'm sure you know whats best for him xx _


I think this is a very touchy subject as so many people get animals then get rid when they cant cope along with so many more reasons.
Claire has posted this on a public forum, people are free too say what they please. i know i dont like some things i hear but its a public forum simple.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kaz25 said:


> Benny gets left sometimes for 8 hours  He's totally fine with this though and it's no reason I would give him up as I plan to move next year closer to OH's work so he can go home at lunchtime if I'm working further away.
> 
> You say you feel bad as you haven't got a garden - if I'm honest I would move to be somewhere where there was a garden if this was the case but that's how much my pets mean to me! *When I move next year I won't be looking at the house to see if it's suitable for me - it will be whether it is suitable for Benny and the cats.*Gardens aren't the be all and end all, Benny only really goes in the garden to pee and comes straight back in again - he definitely doesn't run around and play out there anyway!


When I moved three years ago I looked at lots of houses that were nicer than this one, but either garden was too small for the dogs to play in or the kitchen was too small for them to eat in. So I settled for a large kitchen, large garden, no garage, small lounge and only two bedrooms.



emmar said:


> _why are you all being so judgemental ? ...claire has explained her reasons *it has nothing to do with any of you,* she obs loves wesley and is doing the right thing for him , at least she hasnt abandened him or packed him off to an animal shelter.
> good Luck in finding him a new home Claire i'm sure you know whats best for him xx _


You are right, it is no one else's business, but if she didn't want opinions she should not have announced on a public forum.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Where all perfect arnt we ??
Of course we all are
We never make mistakes do we ?
No of course we dont
Give the lass a break nobody disagrees that maybe in hindsite she shouldnt have got wesley but do ppl really have to keep going on at her about it!!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I know it must be hard to rehome a dog and i feel sorry for her for that but the issues she has ie. moving and her job and the time and space issues were there before she got the dog so it just seems like this need not have happened.

We had another collie who at 14 stopped going downstairs, we live in a bungalow that has stairs to the garden and outside and everytime he needed to go out he had to be carried by two of us, it wasn't ideal but we couldn't rehome him at that age and he was healthy every other way so we wouldn't have put him to sleep. 

when you bring a dog into your life its like bringing a child in and it should be for life, it's what you owe them going in so you have to think about how much you are willing to give before you get one.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Where all perfect arnt we ??
> Of course we all are
> We never make mistakes do we ?
> No of course we dont
> Give the lass a break nobody disagrees that maybe in hindsite she shouldnt have got wesley but do ppl really have to keep going on at her about it!!!


sorry just my opinion and i do feel really sorry for her and the puppy.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> sorry just my opinion and i do feel really sorry for her and the puppy.


And we all have a right to one
My gawd it took me and my OH 2 yrs to decide on getting a dog, were lucky were both at home, i couldnt have got her otherwise even if i was home all day because i cant walk her and i could not even imagine having to part with her
I feel for wesley i really do and hope he gets the perfect forever home he deserves 
As ive said in previous posts this i hope is a big lesson learnt for claire and if in the very distant future she does decide to get another dog she looks into the breed she chooses long an hard before rushing into anything

I just wish all the best for both wesley and claire


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I think some posts on this thread are getting a little too harsh and some comments are not needed. Although that is to be expected with this touchy subject. 

I'm sure Claire knows that the decision she's making isn't one to be taken lightly, it's something she really needs to have a long think about -for both her and Wesley. Obviously if things are really too much and your uncomfortable in this situation then changes need to take place (although not nessisarily rehoming). But if you think things could work, then you need to decide now and get into gear before it really is to late. 

Rehoming is one of the most selfless things someone could do (when doing it for the right reasons) and when someone comes on here and admits to making a mistake and needing help we should try to help,which clearly some of you aren't doing. If I had to rehome one of my dogs (don't worry, it won't ever happen) and came here asking for help and got this response I'd be horrified, I know people care for the poor pup in this situation (believe me I do to) but getting offensive and giving sarcastic remarks really isn't going to help Wesley, is it? 

To be honest, I try my best to never judge others (after all, as the saying goes 'never judge someone until youve walked a mile in their shoes') and I find it sad that people could be so quick to judge-you don't always get the full story especially over a forum and it's not one you've experienced so please show a little respect for Claire and help her rather than go against her-for Wesley.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Where all perfect arnt we ??
> Of course we all are
> We never make mistakes do we ?
> No of course we dont
> Give the lass a break nobody disagrees that maybe in hindsite she shouldnt have got wesley but do ppl really have to keep going on at her about it!!!


I think it would be good if Claire actually said that she'd go through Beagle Welfare, rather than rushing through with it all. If the lady is so ideal she can apply to adopt him through the proper channels, pay for him and get back up.
So even though Claire has admitted her mistake and taken a bashing it would be nice to see her try to do her best this way.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

yes that is true i will show respect to her.

i am thinking though if she felt she was the best home for the dog at the time she may not be the best judge as to who gets the dog now. this may be worth thinking about and maybe she should contact the beagle rescue as others have pointed out.

Usually the breeder will take them back if told what is going on, you usually sign a contract where they say to come back if you can no longer care for the dog.

i do feel for her, alfie has had many problems but i couldn't be without him, i would do anything to make sure i kept him as i feel i couldn't go on without him.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Grace_Lily said:


> I would argue that he already is; perhaps if Claire hadn't taken him on he would already be settled in a suitable home rather than facing this upheaval at such a young age.


Well that's a shame because I'm sure Wesley doesnt see it like that. 
Claire sounds a lovely owner and is trying hard to do her best by him. 
With a bit of encouragement from the few who understand her predicament I sure Wesley will be well cared for be it staying with Claire or in a new home


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

kat&molly said:


> I think it would be good if Claire actually said that she'd go through Beagle Welfare, rather than rushing through with it all. If the lady is so ideal she can apply to adopt him through the proper channels, pay for him and get back up.
> So even though Claire has admitted her mistake and taken a bashing it would be nice to see her try to do her best this way.


i totally agree.


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm actually in touch with beagle mafia who works with beagle welfare, she's wonderful and supportive and I have already mentioned that fact. I'm not an idiot giving my dog away to the highest bidder, this is an adoption not a sale for profit. He is the most important thing in all this, and I'm trying to do the best I can.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> I'm actually in though with beagle mafia who works with beagle welfare, she's wonderful and supportive and I have already mentioned that fact. I'm not an idiot giving my dog away to the highest bidder, this is an adoption not a sale for profit. He is the most important thing in all this, and I'm trying to do the best I can.


Is your mind totally made up? The six hours can be solved easily enough with visits (didn't you used to have someone come in anyway?) and the lack of garden is no huge obstacle if managed properly....not having a pop at you; just wondered if every single option had been explored before you take this enormous step.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> I'm actually in though with beagle mafia who works with beagle welfare, she's wonderful and supportive and I have already mentioned that fact. I'm not an idiot giving my dog away to the highest bidder, this is an adoption not a sale for profit. He is the most important thing in all this, and I'm trying to do the best I can.


No- one has suggested you are selling him to the highest bidder


----------



## Spacemonkeyc (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello, just thought i would come and say something before i go and see if you have a cat forum here.

I am actually Claires friend from real life and came to see why she was upset.

We live in Jersey. Its a very very very small island (seriously, not even a tesco) There is no beagle rescue, the breeder isn't overly interested in what happens to Wesley now. Claires choices were he is rehomed privately by her or he goes to an already over crowded animal shelter full of animals that can't be rehomed due to the recession.

I don't know if somewhere like beagle rescue would actually come over on the boat to Jersey, but considering they are a charity i highly doubt it.

I know it was by no means an ideal situation and Wesley is a lovely pup (ive been chewed on whilst he was teething and made a fuss of him several times) and if i was in a position i would offer to walk him. Unfortunatly i can't.

I understand pet ownership is a touchy subject and usually i am one of the first people to moan about people rehoming their animals but in this case i agree with Claire its the best thing for Wesley himself. She is a lovely person and genuinly upset about rehoming him. Yes other people may have said 'well i worked through my dogs behaviour why can't you?' but then we could use that for all problems in life.

At the end of the day i know some of you get a bit :mad2: about this sort of thing but at least Claire is being proactive about finding him a home and not dumping him to a life in a rescue centre. 

Now..can anyone point me in the direction of the cat forum please


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Tbh I don't have a clue what I'm doing, as if my head wasn't messed up already now I feel like anything I do will be wrong. I just don't know what to do. Being made to move for our house to be built and to less than adequate accommodation for a year and a few months, I just want him to have more stability in his life.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Claire Bear said:


> I'm actually in though with beagle mafia who works with beagle welfare, she's wonderful and supportive and I have already mentioned that fact. I'm not an idiot giving my dog away to the highest bidder, this is an adoption not a sale for profit. He is the most important thing in all this, and I'm trying to do the best I can.


well thats so good to hear that BM will be home checking potential new owners, and will new owners also sign the welfare contract to further protect Wesley then?


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> Tbh I don't have a clue what I'm doing, as if my head wasn't messed up already now I feel like anything I do will be wrong. I just don't know what to do. Being made to move for our house to be built and to less than adequate accommodation for a year and a few months, I just want him to have more stability in his life.


Only YOU and your OH can decide this-no-one else can help. If you're committed to try everything you'll probably get there, but if you aren't 100% sure you WANT to try then please go through the proper channels.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Spacemonkeyc said:


> Hello, just thought i would come and say something before i go and see if you have a cat forum here.
> 
> I am actually Claires friend from real life and came to see why she was upset.
> 
> ...


Claire has already written somewhere that she will get the boat over and could travel to anywhere in the south of the UK, so I'm sure someone could meet her to pick up Wesley and take him to a foster home for beagle welfare.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Claire, This must be a really hard decision for you just please please sit back and think deeply what you want to do.. I think we all know your trying to do the best for Wesley and me personally would do what i could for that year or so to make him comfortable but its not me in this situation, the same way as it will be you that may have to deal with regret if you rehome him, i personally couldnt bear that if it was me.. 
I guess im just saying if there is the tinyest bit of doubt wait a while.. Try the other options first, Im sure Beagle Welfare would be happy to liase with you and if a potential home came up they could let you know. 
Im just worried 6 months down the line we'll have a post full of deep regret


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Spacemonkeyc said:


> Hello, just thought i would come and say something before i go and see if you have a cat forum here.
> 
> *Now..can anyone point me in the direction of the cat forum please*


you don't want to go there, it's worse than dog chat :scared:  :scared:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> I guess im just saying if there is the tinyest bit of doubt wait a while.. Try the other options first, Im sure Beagle Welfare would be happy to liase with you and if a potential home came up they could let you know.
> Im just worried 6 months down the line we'll have a post full of deep regret


I agree with this 200% :thumbup: This is a huge decision and one you need to be 200% sure is right for everyone involved.

It sounds like a very confusing and stressful time right now - If you ever want to talk pm me. :thumbup:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Claire Bear said:


> Tbh I don't have a clue what I'm doing, as if my head wasn't messed up already now I feel like anything I do will be wrong. I just don't know what to do. Being made to move for our house to be built and to less than adequate accommodation for a year and a few months, I just want him to have more stability in his life.


If you want to, you CAN make this work and keep Wesley.

Moving house several times and having no garden isn't ideal, far from it - but hey, it's not impossible. Most dogs, especially youngsters, cope absolutely fine with moving house, it rarely bothers them at all, and many dogs do just fine without gardens (granted, a beagle isn't a dog well suited to apartment living, but that's neither here nor now) - plenty of walks and stimulation and he'll do ok. We've got a very large garden - about half an acre, but do the dogs use it? Do they 'eck! They sun bathe in it, toilet in it and occasionally have a bit of a run around!

6 hours alone time is manageable - if you do a good walk before you go, leave him with a well stuffed Kong, have a dog walker or pet sitter pop in at lunch time for half hour or so, just to let him out to the toilet or take him for a quick walk, and then leave him with another stuffed Kong or treat toy - then you'll be home again in 3 hours, and you can take him for another walk and have the evening with you. Yes, having a dog means you can't have many evenings out - but I'm sure you'd rather spend an evening with Wesley than out on the town if he means so much to you anyway?

If you truly want to keep Wesley, there is no reason why you can't, going by what you've said - there sounds like a way round all your problems  providing these are the only reasons you think you dont want to keep him.

I was perhaps a little hot tempered earlier  and maybe my previous posts were a little harsh, it just hits a nerve when I hear of people giving up their dogs seemingly so easily. A 6 month old is only a baby  I cant understand how circumstances can change so much in the 4 months since you got the dog?

I look at my lads  and youd have to kill me before I parted with any one of them, theyre with me until the day they die  there is not one reason in the world that would make me rehome any of them, and I cant understand people who can give up their dogs to be honest  I couldnt bare the thought of one of my boys with other people  wondering where their owner had gone, with someone who didnt know all their little quirks and habits  theyd be lost, and so would I!!

Please think very carefully about this  once hes gone, you wont be able to get him back.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Well that's a shame because I'm sure Wesley doesnt see it like that.
> Claire sounds a lovely owner and is trying hard to do her best by him.
> With a bit of encouragement from the few who understand her predicament I sure Wesley will be well cared for be it staying with Claire or in a new home


'Lovely owner' or not yet another dog has been taken on without adequate research and realism, and is being rehomed at not even a year old. This disposable attitude towards pets is why there is an abundance of homeless animals in this world.

Unfortunately, I have to disagree with your definition of a lovely owner too. When I take on an animal it is *for life* come hell or high water and I make no apologies for that. If Claire sees her 'problems' as sufficient reason to rehome her dog then that is her prerogative but I can't help questioning the real motives, considering that all of these circumstances were present when she took the dog on and equally can all be resolved with non too much effort.


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

I wasn't depressed when we got him and we weren't moving, twice in a year.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Claire, just so you know it can work having a high energy breed and working....I do it I just have lots of things in place to make sure he never gets bored, I also invest a lot of time in training exercise and other activities on an evening and weekend to keep him tired.
To be honest the moving house etc won't bother Wesley as long as he's with you, we moved house in last June and Lexi just goes with it, as she does if we go on holiday or leave her with a pet sitter, as long as she has humas company shes happy.
If cost is an issue for dog walkers etc don't be afraid to be cheeky I know they are making a career but I had a budget I could not exceed and I was honest I explained what I wanted and explained my budget and my dog walker and day care worked round that and everyone is happy, they are getting my money, my dogs get their times out and I get guilt free working.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Claire Bear said:


> I wasn't depressed when we got him and we weren't moving, twice in a year.


There is no anti-depressant quite like a dog 

Dogs can handle house moves, if you want to make this work, you can. Question is - do you?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Look if you have made your mind up then I wish both you and Wesley well however if you are having doubts why not try exploring different options, see how you get on and well if it doesn't work Beagle Welfare will still be there to help you rehome him but at least you can say I tried everything I explored every option..


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> I wasn't depressed when we got him and we weren't moving, twice in a year.


Have you spoke to anyone / seen your gp about feeling down? It sounds like your going through a hugely stressful time in your life right now.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SixStar said:


> There is no anti-depressant quite like a dog
> 
> Dogs can handle house moves, if you want to make this work, you can. Question is - do you?


I absolutely agree with both - Kilo has been my reason for getting up and about / leaving the house on many, many occasions this year as I have been a bit 'unravelled' to say the least. Even now, having moved to a new place, started a totally new life chapter and having been alone since the day after getting here (hubby away again!) I have made it my mission to find a new walk per day and that has given me 'direction' if you like. It sounds dramatic, but I may not even be here if it weren't for Kilo - so, Claire, I can highly recommend the canine anti depressant solution .

We have also just moved house a week ago and Kilo is fine; a bit stressed but calming steadily and all he ever wants is the company of his humans - he would go anywhere with us (and does!).


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> I wasn't depressed when we got him and we weren't moving, twice in a year.


As long as dogs are with their owner they are happy. They don't get unsettled by house moves and twice in a year is nothing in the space of a lifetime.

Depression is a black hole I have been in myself many times but you know what dragged me out each and every time? My pets. You can't mope about when your pets need feeding and tending to, and the warm reassurance of having a pet by your side is a feeling no anti-depressant can give you.


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Have you spoke to anyone / seen your gp about feeling down? It sounds like your going through a hugely stressful time in your life right now.


A doctor will just give me pills. I'm a psych nurse, I know what those things can do to you. I'll do what I think is best and I'll do it the best I possibly can. And I won't rush anything.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Claire Bear said:


> I wasn't depressed when we got him and we weren't moving, twice in a year.


my friend was talking to me just the other day about losing her mum in a car crash then 4 yrs later her dad to cancer, she had no partner at the time and no other family, only her dogs which she had to keep going for. I dont think anyone could have been much lower than my friend but her dogs got her through, they were all she had.

every word of that is true Claire im not just making it up, Tashi on here knows Gail she has goldies. My pets and my dogs in particular are a great comfort to me they might be hard work, but theyre worth it, and these past few weeks ive really needed them as much as they need me..as has been said.. i dont think you'll ever get a better anti-depressant than a dog.

.


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport (Oct 11, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> Thank you for your opinion as if I didnt feel bad enough.
> 
> I'd never owned a dog before had no experience so didnt know what to excpect and unfortunatly life doesnt work out perfect everytime. Despite thinking we were prepared and this home would be fine it just isn't good for him, as he has grown and his personality has developed we have realised he needs free outdoor secure space and people who have more time in their days to spend with him, training etc.
> 
> ...


This is the problem with people not researching the breed they choose it HAS to fit in with you the dog will not change it's breed traits BC, GSD, Beagles< JRT and many others need experienced owners otherwise they will be trouble you are doing the best for him to re-h
ome to someone who knows what they are taking on. I am a volunteer for GSR and come across people all the time that have bought a cute puppy and ended up with a typical GSD they can't cope with. I appreciate it's a heartbreaking decision but sometimes it's for the best.


----------



## Raini (Nov 29, 2009)

I've just read through the whole of this thread and although I don't often post I thought I must on here. Sometimes there is an air of 'we know best' on here and it has put me off posting before. But OP this is a difficult post to read. The day before I brought Harvey home I was laid off from work and I was devastated I had no idea how I was going to cope. Work was a huge part of who I was and I didn't know how we would cope financially. Hubby and I talked that night about whether we should still bring Harvey home or not - the job I was doing meant that I could take Harvey into work with me, we hadn't got a dog earlier because we didn't feel it was fair whilst we both worked full time but I knew that I would have to take whatever work I could find. Was it fair of me to take a puppy home not knowing what the routine would be or how we would manage it? I don't know, but Harvey was already ours. I owe him so much for giving me a reason to get up in the morning during those first few months, he comes first in this house and I would walk over hot coals to keep him & make him happy. I researched the breed and felt that I was prepared but I didn't have a clue! There were days when I thought I just can't do it anymore and then he would nudge my hand and lick away my tears - literally! He is a bind EVERYTHING is arranged around him my current job is as an agency carer and my first words to them were 'I have a dog so need regular breaks to go home & check on him', they think I'm a nutter but I couldn't give a monkeys he is my responsibility and I take it very seriously. He's a bind but he is such a joy too. My friends think it will change when we have a child but my response to them is 'did you love your first born any less when the second one came along?'. Their needs are different but neither are less important. Nothing can't be overcome if you want it enough.
I really didn't mean to post such a huge post and I don't want to sound like 'I did better than you'. There is and never will be an ideal perfect situation to have a dog but they are such a forgiving animal as long as you look after their basic needs; food; water; physical and mental exercise; and love. 
Wes will or could have two or three homes in the next few months if he goes into foster care and then finds a new forever home anyway so don't let you moving be a factor in your decision - at least you would be a constant.

Only you know what the best option is and I don't envy your position it must be hard.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I completely agree with the post above, a lot of people (my OH included) think I'm insane but people at work are given preferential treatment because they have kids for example if their child is poorly they are entitled to a day off, which don't get me wrong I totally agree with however a few weeks ago Lexi was ill, really ill and I didn't want her left all day on her own so I phoned work explained the situation and was told I had to go to work as I have no holiday days left, so I kicked up a huge fuss....I am know thought of as strange as I have such a huge commitment to my dogs but I chose to have them in my life so I do my best by them....if people want to think me strange then fine but they will never know the feeling I get peering round my laptop seeing my two curled up together after a hectic day at school.
That said they are a massive commitment and I know its not for everyone but I don't want the OP rehoming her pup for all the wrong reasons.
If you can't cope then fine its not a great reason but at least its honest I find we work all day and we are moving house quite weak reasons to rehome especially with all the 'support' you can get from dog walkers and day care now a days.
I don't mean that to sound mean I'm just trying to explain how its come across to me.


----------



## Spacemonkeyc (Nov 15, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> 'Lovely owner' or not yet another dog has been taken on without adequate research and realism, and is being rehomed at not even a year old. This disposable attitude towards pets is why there is an abundance of homeless animals in this world.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to disagree with your definition of a lovely owner too. When I take on an animal it is *for life* come hell or high water and I make no apologies for that. If Claire sees her 'problems' as sufficient reason to rehome her dog then that is her prerogative but I can't help questioning the real motives, considering that all of these circumstances were present when she took the dog on and equally can all be resolved with non too much effort.


Heres a difference. I actually know Claire as a person, you don't.

She has really tried with Wesley but at least she is a big enough person to admit defeat here. At least she is trying to do the best by WESLEY not by herself. Shes found him a new home, she wants to do a home check etc not just drop him off at the JSPCA.

I can't help but wonder at the some of the attitudes on here. I love animals, i grew up with GSD's and i desperatly want one but can't because of my circumstances, but surely someone who is asking for help to find the perfect home should get a bit of support not shot down because she hasn't done the right thing by YOUR standards


----------



## DGAS (Nov 15, 2011)

Firstly, Pointermum I really hope you don't have children, you think its ok to leave a dog alone for 8 hours a day? Would you do that to a 6 month old baby aswel?

Secondly, you're all intitled to your own opionions but not unless you know the full story.
Where Claire lives is not suitable for a puppy, there is a building site right outside her frontdoor, the house next door where she has to move into is also not suitable for a puppy as it will have walls knocked down and will basically be another building site. For those of you who have said that her boyfriends mum can carry on checking in and walking Wesley all I can say to that is, I wouldn't trust her to look after roadkill let alone a very active dog. I have a right to say that as she is also my mum. I think of Claire as a sister and if you upset her you upset me, I'm also disabled, you can take the piss out of that too if you want seeing as some of you seem to be very heartless, THINK BEFORE YOU TYPE PEOPLE!!!!

Wesley will be better off being rehomed, its breaking Claires heart having to do it but its in his best interest unless you guys think maybe having a loose wall falling ontop of him would be "less stressfull" for him.
If you want to moan about my comment moan at me not Claire. But most of you seem to think your opinion should be the only one that matters so you won't be interested in the real facts!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DGAS said:


> Firstly, Pointermum I really hope you don't have children, you think its ok to leave a dog alone for 8 hours a day? Would you do that to a 6 month old baby aswel?
> 
> Secondly, you're all intitled to your own opionions but not unless you know the full story.
> Where Claire lives is not suitable for a puppy, there is a building site right outside her frontdoor, the house next door where she has to move into is also not suitable for a puppy as it will have walls knocked down and will basically be another building site. For those of you who have said that her boyfriends mum can carry on checking in and walking Wesley all I can say to that is, I wouldn't trust her to look after roadkill let alone a very active dog. I have a right to say that as she is also my mum. I think of Claire as a sister and if you upset her you upset me, I'm also disabled, you can take the piss out of that too if you want seeing as some of you seem to be very heartless, THINK BEFORE YOU TYPE PEOPLE!!!!
> ...


What about the large number of people who have wished Claire luck and / or talked about practical solutions?


----------



## DGAS (Nov 15, 2011)

Re read my comment, you'll see I didn't say ALL of you, I said MOST


----------



## Raini (Nov 29, 2009)

DGAS I understand that you're upset but I don't really think your post was necessary.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

DGAS said:


> Firstly, Pointermum I really hope you don't have children, you think its ok to leave a dog alone for 8 hours a day? Would you do that to a 6 month old baby aswel?
> 
> Secondly, you're all intitled to your own opionions but not unless you know the full story.
> Where Claire lives is not suitable for a puppy, there is a building site right outside her frontdoor, the house next door where she has to move into is also not suitable for a puppy as it will have walls knocked down and will basically be another building site. For those of you who have said that her boyfriends mum can carry on checking in and walking Wesley all I can say to that is, I wouldn't trust her to look after roadkill let alone a very active dog. I have a right to say that as she is also my mum. I think of Claire as a sister and if you upset her you upset me, I'm also disabled, you can take the piss out of that too if you want seeing as some of you seem to be very heartless, THINK BEFORE YOU TYPE PEOPLE!!!!
> ...


i dont think i haveread the whole thread , i did read that claire thought she had found a new family , did that fall through?
it sounds like poor claire is having a tough time of it herself not just with the puppy . personally i dont think claire has to justify her decisions to anyone on here. if she wants to rehome him that is her right , she knows her situation and wesley and will know better than us what he can and cant cope with. my cousin lives on jersey she has a lab and a tibeten terier and ponies and 2 kids . i could ask if she would be interested in wesley or if she knew anyone who would be .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DGAS said:


> Re read my comment, you'll see I didn't say ALL of you, I said MOST


Is there any need to be so RUDE and SHOUT as if I am daft? I have tried to help on this thread as best I can (as have lots of us), I'm glad I have for Claire and Wesley but do find your posts as rude and inflammatory as some of the others on the thread. Just don't see the need for it as I can't see how it helps Claire at all .


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I have read this thread with interest. I feel sorry for Claire really. At least she is being honest and trying to find a good home for her pup. Isn't it better than a young dog going into its forever home where it can get full attention, whereas at the moment, claire can't feel she can provide that.

We all promote good dog care, but then bash owners for rehoming their dogs when they are not able (for whatever reason) to give their all to their dogs, and the dogs would be better off in a new home. At the end of the day, its about the dogs here, not the owners and I'm sure Claire isn't getting pleasure out of rehoming her dog, she's only doing what is right by Wesley.


----------



## DGAS (Nov 15, 2011)

All I'm doing is laying down the facts for the people who have done nothing but critercise her decision, it has nothing to do with them, all Claire asked for was help and all she got was abuse from some small minded people. I praise the few people who have offered her help, that message wasn't ment to offend them but you can understand how angry I am at the few who have nothing better to do than judge people when they don't understand the full situation


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Spacemonkeyc said:


> Heres a difference. I actually know Claire as a person, you don't.
> 
> She has really tried with Wesley but at least she is a big enough person to admit defeat here. At least she is trying to do the best by WESLEY not by herself. Shes found him a new home, she wants to do a home check etc not just drop him off at the JSPCA.
> 
> I can't help but wonder at the some of the attitudes on here. I love animals, i grew up with GSD's and i desperatly want one but can't because of my circumstances, but surely someone who is asking for help to find the perfect home should get a bit of support not shot down because she hasn't done the right thing by YOUR standards


You see, I think this is the underlying reason. I won't drag up past threads but Claire has expressed a couple of training problems in the past and I'm sorry but admitting defeat with a dog you have owned for 4 months and is only 6 months old is not an excuse in my honest opinion.

A private rehome is, of course, Claire's choice but the fact remains that rescues are far more experienced and better placed to not only match dogs to new owners but to set up contracts so if the worst happens and the new home doesn't work out they can take the dog back. It prevents dogs being rehomed to people who aren't properly prepared, and in the worst case means the dog won't be passed from pillar to post.

Doing the right thing would be to have not taken on the dog in the first place I'm afraid. Everything from this point forwards is damage limitation, hence why my first post was advising which questions she should be asking the potential new owners.



DGAS said:


> Firstly, Pointermum I really hope you don't have children, you think its ok to leave a dog alone for 8 hours a day? Would you do that to a 6 month old baby aswel?
> 
> Secondly, you're all intitled to your own opionions but not unless you know the full story.
> Where Claire lives is not suitable for a puppy, there is a building site right outside her frontdoor, the house next door where she has to move into is also not suitable for a puppy as it will have walls knocked down and will basically be another building site. For those of you who have said that her boyfriends mum can carry on checking in and walking Wesley all I can say to that is, I wouldn't trust her to look after roadkill let alone a very active dog. I have a right to say that as she is also my mum. I think of Claire as a sister and if you upset her you upset me, I'm also disabled, you can take the piss out of that too if you want seeing as some of you seem to be very heartless, THINK BEFORE YOU TYPE PEOPLE!!!!
> ...


If where Claire lives isn't suitable then why did she take on the puppy? Also, I assume the building site won't be there for the next 20 years so to me it would be a short term inconvenience to negotiate. I would not _dream_ of rehoming a pet for this reason!

I'm sure your Mum isn't the only person available to pop in and check on the dog, apart from family, friends and neighbours there are dog walking businesses set up for this very purpose.

Your disabled comment is unnecessary and completely irrelevant to the thread. As someone who has a disability myself I certainly hope you aren't using it as a bargaining/ pity tool here but I really don't see why else you would bring it up.

I agree that Wesley may be better off in a new home because it doesn't seem Claire's heart is really in it. I'm sure Claire would be more than capable of keeping Wesley out of the way of supposed loose walls if she so chose to.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Grace_Lily said:


> A private rehome is, of course, Claire's choice but the fact remains that rescues are far more experienced and better placed to not only match dogs to new owners but to set up contracts so if the worst happens and the new home doesn't work out they can take the dog back. It prevents dogs being rehomed to people who aren't properly prepared, and in the worst case means the dog won't be passed from pillar to post.


so you advise someone putting their dog in already over filled rescue centres instead of doing it properly themselves, homechecking and vetting themselves? I thought everyone was well aware of the rescue crisis and keeping as many dogs out of there is the much better option isn't it, especially when Claire is obviously capable of finding a suitable home herself for Wesley.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DGAS said:


> All I'm doing is laying down the facts for the people who have done nothing but critercise her decision, it has nothing to do with them, all Claire asked for was help and all she got was abuse from some small minded people. I praise the few people who have offered her help, that message wasn't ment to offend them but you can understand how angry I am at the few who have nothing better to do than judge people when they don't understand the full situation


i can see Claire has made her decision, so the best thing for Wesley is to let welfare find him a home and then he'll always have them as a safety net..so i would take Sarybeagles offer to foster him up,i think then you'd know you'd done your very best for him Claire..

.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> so you advise someone putting their dog in already over filled rescue centres instead of doing it properly themselves, homechecking and vetting themselves? I thought everyone was well aware of the rescue crisis and keeping as many dogs out of there is the much better option isn't it, especially when Claire is obviously capable of finding a suitable home herself for Wesley.


I said rehoming through a rescue, not checking the dog into kennels. Dogs can be registered with a rescue without being in their kennels; Claire could keep Wesley in her care until a suitable home was found for him.

In the nicest was possible I don't think Claire is the best placed person to determine the suitability of a new owner for Wesley 

Additionally, if the new family for whatever reason have to give Wesley up there's every chance he could end up in a rescue or another unsuitable home. A contract that rescues routinely state of handing the dog back to them if needed safeguards the dog.


----------



## Georgee (Sep 10, 2011)

Still read all posts on here but I rarely contribute. This thread appears to have turned into a slagging match. I find it odd her friends are appearing to support this woman, has she asked them to come on here? and even odder folk find it appropriate to bring in depression and disability. Seems clear to me the lass is fed up of her pup, novelty worn off. Probably posted to gain support in this decision. beagles seem a fashionable dog see lots more of them these days in towns and cities. Surely with dog walker she could keep a healthy dog, a nurse is not that poorly paid. Please get a hamster next time they much less maintainence


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

> Seems clear to me the lass is fed up of her pup, novelty worn off. Probably posted to gain support in this decision. beagles seem a fashionable dog see lots more of them these days in towns and cities. Surely with dog walker she could keep a healthy dog, a nurse is not that poorly paid. Please get a hamster next time they much less maintainence


..yep .....those that care about this breed must be tearing their hair out as they watch Beagles go down the same route as Staffys, Sibes and Malamutes - bred by irresponsible breeders- bought by irresponsible owners and discarded once the reality of owning such a specialised breed hits -without either a committed breeder or owner poor Wesley really needs the safety net of Beagle rescue - yes this might mean going over to the mainland to drop him off but this is the least Claire could do to ensure he goes to people who will place him with a real understanding of his needs - and after all did'nt she make the trip to the UK to buy him in the first place ? ( Wales I believe - mecca of the puppy farmer ! ).

Claire you are an adult not a child - part of growing up means that you have to face up to your responsibilities not pass them off to someone else when the going gets tough - believe me there's not a person on here who'se life has'nt had hardship, pain or difficulties - stop playing the 'poor little me card' - and if you won't face up to the responsibility of owning a dog yourself then for goodness sake do the next best thing and make sure he goes to Beagle Welfare who will rehome him properly .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Georgee said:


> Still read all posts on here but I rarely contribute. This thread appears to have turned into a slagging match. I find it odd her friends are appearing to support this woman, has she asked them to come on here? and even odder folk find it appropriate to bring in depression and disability. Seems clear to me the lass is fed up of her pup, novelty worn off. Probably posted to gain support in this decision. beagles seem a fashionable dog see lots more of them these days in towns and cities. Surely with dog walker she could keep a healthy dog, a nurse is not that poorly paid. Please get a hamster next time they much less maintainence


The depression part has come in as the depression that Claire has developed within the last few months is one of her reasons for wanting to rehome. I think people are just trying to demonstrate that it is possible to keep Wesley if she really wanted to, although Claire does seem to have made a decision.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Grace_Lily said:


> 'Lovely owner' or not yet another dog has been taken on without adequate research and realism, and is being rehomed at not even a year old. This disposable attitude towards pets is why there is an abundance of homeless animals in this world.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to disagree with your definition of a lovely owner too. When I take on an animal it is *for life* come hell or high water and I make no apologies for that. If Claire sees her 'problems' as sufficient reason to rehome her dog then that is her prerogative but I can't help questioning the real motives, considering that all of these circumstances were present when she took the dog on and equally can all be resolved with non too much effort.


I just knew you would disagree with that part of my post. Perfectly entitled too of course but I'm gonna disagree right back!!

I'm sure you are a lovely person too and cant believe life hasn't thrown a few challenges your way. They dont change who you are.

Claire didnt have to come here and bare all. She didnt know which way to turn and has asked for help. You cant fault her care and love for Wesley(altho you probably will). He gets the best and yet she still feels someone else could do better. Being familiar with depression you will know how that feels. Yes, she probably could resolve the issues but I respect her for feeling that it still wouldnt be as good for Wesley as rehoming.

It is possible that Wesley wont be going anywhere until Claire finds a better home for him. If someone came along offering Heidi better than I can provide, I def wouldnt part with her (because I can fulfill all her needs) but it would be a big niggle for a v long time.

It's obvious we both have v different opinions and I've no doubt you will disagree some more but I wont be responding. I think Claire will have got the gist by now


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I know i sound like a cracked record Claire lol, but please hand him over to welfare who will vet potential new owners properly and once found they will have to sign their contract... he'll always have that safety net, if you go down the private rehome route you arnt doing the best for him.

Bijou's post says it all really...



Bijou said:


> ..yep .....those that care about this breed must be tearing their hair out as they watch Beagles go down the same route as Staffys, Sibes and Malamutes - bred by irresponsible breeders- bought by irresponsible owners and discarded once the reality of owning such a specialised breed hits -without either a committed breeder or owner poor Wesley really needs the safety net of Beagle rescue - yes this might mean going over to the mainland to drop him off but this is the least Claire could do to ensure he goes to people who will place him with a real understanding of his needs - and after all did'nt she make the trip to the UK to buy him in the first place ? ( Wales I believe - mecca of the puppy farmer ! ).
> 
> Claire you are an adult not a child - part of growing up means that you have to face up to your responsibilities not pass them off to someone else when the going gets tough - believe me there's not a person on here who'se life has'nt had hardship, pain or difficulties - stop playing the 'poor little me card' - and if you won't face up to the responsibility of owning a dog yourself then for goodness sake do the next best thing and make sure he goes to Beagle Welfare who will rehome him properly .


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Noushka05 in case you've missed it, Claire put a thread in the dog rescue section - BeagleMafia is already on the case

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/203224-beagle-puppy-adoption-4.html


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Noushka05 in case you've missed it, Claire put a thread in the dog rescue section - BeagleMafia is already on the case
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/203224-beagle-puppy-adoption-4.html


no i saw that ...but when i asked if new owners would have to sign welfares contract i got no response, so im presuming BM will just be advising?


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> no i saw that ...but when i asked if new owners would have to sign welfares contract i got no response, so im presuming BM will just be advising?


If you get a dog via beagle welfare you sign a contract stating the dog(s) won't be used for breeding and if for what ever reason the dog can't be kept it's returned to beagle welfare and not rehomed privately yourself x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> If you get a dog via beagle welfare you sign a contract stating the dog(s) won't be used for breeding and if for what ever reason the dog can't be kept it's returned to beagle welfare and not rehomed privately yourself x


exactly, which is why this is the most responsible thing to do for Wesley.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I think im one of the only people who has answered her original question in what to look for when doing a home check, and yet no thanks for the help 

Claire should listen to those who are offering constructive advise and ignore those who arent. 

I have kept my personal opinions out of this thread and offered her advise yet my post is ignored.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I just knew you would disagree with that part of my post. Perfectly entitled too of course but I'm gonna disagree right back!!
> 
> I'm sure you are a lovely person too and cant believe life hasn't thrown a few challenges your way. They dont change who you are.
> 
> ...


I disagree with it because it isn't my definition of a 'lovely owner', and I think if we were talking about this situation without the person in question being a forum member a lot more people would be agreeing.

I've had plenty of challenges thrown at me in life, I'm not going to drag them up on here but the challenges I have had so far are the things of nightmares. None of them have made me give up an animal, and if anything the animals have helped me through my struggles.

If Claire didn't know which questions to ask potential owners then as I said before, she isn't best placed to be organising the rehoming. As countless members have advised handing Wesley's rehoming over to Beagle Welfare would by far be the most sensible thing to do. I don't want to make this any more personal than it needs to be but I strongly disagree that Claire's 'care and love' is faultless; by my morals there is big fault in giving up a 6 month old puppy for reasons that are easily resolved, and more importantly for the most part existed when she took him on in the first place.

Not sure why Claire would need to get the 'gist', seems as though you are looking to score brownie points for some strange reason.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Grace_Lily said:


> I disagree with it because it isn't my definition of a 'lovely owner', and I think if we were talking about this situation without the person in question being a forum member a lot more people would be agreeing.
> 
> My views wouldnt change forum member or not
> 
> ...


We have put forward our thoughts more than once for Claire to get the points we are driving at. No need for repetition.

I have no idea why you would presume I am looking to score brownie points and find that comment totally unnecessary. So it has prompted me to respond and set the record straight.
There are no strange reasons for my replies I try to be kind and helpful to anyone asking for help and most who know me here would I am sure agree with that.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

DGAS said:


> Firstly, Pointermum I really hope you don't have children, you think its ok to leave a dog alone for 8 hours a day? Would you do that to a 6 month old baby aswel?


Yes i have 2 very well adjusted smashing children thank you  who are not left alone, i cant see you point if i'm honest  and Claire said 6 hours not 8  Anyhow how has it changed since she bought him has her hours up'd to 6 hours  and she lived in a flat when she got him!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> so you advise someone putting their dog in already over filled rescue centres instead of doing it properly themselves, homechecking and vetting themselves? I thought everyone was well aware of the rescue crisis and keeping as many dogs out of there is the much better option isn't it, especially when *Claire is obviously capable of finding a suitable home herself for Wesle*y.


How is she obviously capable  She had no idea of what a beagle needs when she bought him and she can't cope with what he needs now.

LET BEAGLE RESCUE REHOME HIM and yes i am shouting that


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> How is she obviously capable  She had no idea of what a beagle needs when she bought him and she can't cope with what he needs now.
> 
> LET BEAGLE RESCUE REHOME HIM and yes i am shouting that


I very much doubt that beagle rescue will be able to collect him from Jersey 

Private rehoming isnt a bad option as long as the OP knows what to look for and does it correctly.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Aaaaw poor Wesley pup  
If he was mine and I really did want the best for him and not just a quick turnaround, then I would be the one getting on the boat to take him wherever he needed to be to get rehomed through a rescue  
I really hope the little guy gets the *forever* home he deserves x


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> I very much doubt that beagle rescue will be able to collect him from Jersey
> 
> Private rehoming isnt a bad option as long as the OP knows what to look for and does it correctly.


Which is why I offered to travel to Weymouth and then transport him to my rehoming officer.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

At the end of the day, its Claire's decision what she does with Wesley. If she wants to private rehome him, she can (and I'm sure she'll make sure he has a good home), but if she wants to give him to beagle rescue, then she can do that.

Everyone seems to be treating Claire like she's incapable of doing things. She obviously loves her dog, anyone can see that. Circumstances change, no-one can prevent those, and even the best owners have to rehome their dogs if the situation arises. Claire isn't abusing or neglecting her dog, she's doing what is right by her dog. Surely we shouldn't be so harsh to her.

(ps, is Claire actually on the forum anymore? is she in contact with anyone on here?)


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe I am sorry to read that it hasn't worked out for Wesley pup and I do tend to agree that I personally would ask Beagle rescue if they could re home him while he is still in my care to save them using one of their foster homes. They know what to look for in a potential home and vet accordingly, asking all the right questions for which I believe can be a rather difficult breed.

I re homed on of my Mals at two years old and found the WRONG home although at the time I THOUGHT it was right. I ended up taking him back again with his new owner stating that he couldn't cope with a "feral dog"  I have to say I was fuming at that statement! 
I thought I had asked all the right questions and explained about the breed, including the pit falls.

I went on to re home him through the Malamute forum where he went to live with a lil girl Mal and on the same day they hit it off. He was off lead with her within three days both swimming together and now 18 months on are inseparable. 
That is the difference in finding and *experienced* home when the breed can be strong willed, so from my experience I would go through rescue every time if the situation ever arose again.

I'm sorry that Claire has come to her decision but from an earlier post it didn't seem like she had much backing form her partner so that is probably a big influence also. Of course you have to take the rough with the smooth when owning a dog, I have shed millions of tears with these blinking Mals and got shot of a husband in doing so but not everyone can cope with the harsh reality of dog ownership when things get a bit rough. As long as Weslsey goes to a *forever* home and is not pushed from pillar to post he'll be okay but that's why I would go through rescue, he hasn't lived with children and personally you don't know what those children are like with dogs so I would be very cautious indeed!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bijou said:


> ..yep .....those that care about this breed must be tearing their hair out as they watch Beagles go down the same route as Staffys, Sibes and Malamutes - bred by irresponsible breeders- bought by irresponsible owners and discarded once the reality of owning such a specialised breed hits -without either a committed breeder or owner poor Wesley really needs the safety net of Beagle rescue - yes this might mean going over to the mainland to drop him off but this is the least Claire could do to ensure he goes to people who will place him with a real understanding of his needs - and after all did'nt she make the trip to the UK to buy him in the first place ? ( Wales I believe - mecca of the puppy farmer ! ).
> 
> Claire you are an adult not a child - part of growing up means that you have to face up to your responsibilities not pass them off to someone else when the going gets tough - believe me there's not a person on here who'se life has'nt had hardship, pain or difficulties - stop playing the 'poor little me card' - and if you won't face up to the responsibility of owning a dog yourself then for goodness sake do the next best thing and make sure he goes to Beagle Welfare who will rehome him properly .





sarybeagle said:


> Which is why I offered to travel to Weymouth and then transport him to my rehoming officer.





Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> I very much doubt that beagle rescue will be able to collect him from Jersey
> 
> Private rehoming isnt a bad option as long as the OP knows what to look for and does it correctly.





SEVEN_PETS said:


> At the end of the day, its Claire's decision what she does with Wesley. If she wants to private rehome him, she can (and I'm sure she'll make sure he has a good home), but if she wants to give him to beagle rescue, then she can do that.
> 
> Everyone seems to be treating Claire like she's incapable of doing things. She obviously loves her dog, anyone can see that. Circumstances change, no-one can prevent those, and even the best owners have to rehome their dogs if the situation arises. Claire isn't abusing or neglecting her dog, she's doing what is right by her dog. Surely we shouldn't be so harsh to her.
> 
> (ps, is Claire actually on the forum anymore? is she in contact with anyone on here?)


Bijou's post above answers why rehoming him privately is far from the safest option especially for a beagle, specialized breeds like beagles need a special kind of owner who understands the needs of the breed, ... Sarybeagle has even offered to travel to Weymouth to meet Claire....if Claire really does want to do the very very best for wesley now she'll take Sary up on her selflessly kind offer but of course its Claire decision.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> *Lifes not ideal and I do think that the OP shoudl be looking to re-home her dog as I don't think her and her OH can make that huge commitment to Wesley that he is going to need for the next 10 - 12 years, I don't mean that as a critisism OP its more of an observation on my part.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I agree with this, without being critical, I think its plain to see that ClaireBear & her partner cannot make this lifelong commitment to this dog & Claire cannot commit to the responsibility of this by herself with little support.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> Which is why I offered to travel to Weymouth and then transport him to my rehoming officer.


But Claire doesnt know you from Adam or Eve, i know i certainly wouldnt hand over my dog to someone i cant guarantee works for the resue.

Can you also guarantee that he will go straight in to a foster home?

Claire is currently getting support from myself (i am an associate of Wellidogs) So i can guarantee you that i am supporting Claire to find the RIGHT home for Wesley.

There is nothing wrong with rehoming privately if Claire has the support of a rescue charity (which i am providing). She will be completing a home-check and also will have an adoption agreement.

Im sure most of you can agree with me that supporting Claire in rehoming Wesley is better than not. She has asked for help and I am providing it to her.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> But Claire doesnt know you from Adam or Eve, i know i certainly wouldnt hand over my dog to someone i cant guarantee works for the resue.
> 
> Can you also guarantee that he will go straight in to a foster home?
> 
> ...


No she doesn't know me other than me posting on here, I merely offered transport, which can I add she asked for from weymouth and then on to my local area rehoming officer. I certainly wouldn't just put him to foster with anyone??? I'm not sure what you're implying? It was being liased with Gemma, a beagle welfare rehoming officer.

Ifshe wishes to use your charity then I'm not to go against it or her wishes. Ateotd I was just trying to help a fellow beagle and it's owners out. I've never made a comment about her situation or what's happening. Gemma has my contact details if I'm needed!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there any answer to my question, how old are the children and have they had a high energy breed puppy before in reference to the original post ?


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> No she doesn't know me other than me posting on here, I merely offered transport, which can I add she asked for from weymouth and then on to my local area rehoming officer. I certainly wouldn't just put him to foster with anyone??? I'm not sure what you're implying? It was being liased with Gemma, a beagle welfare rehoming officer.
> 
> Ifshe wishes to use your charity then I'm not to go against it or her wishes. Ateotd I was just trying to help a fellow beagle and it's owners out. I've never made a comment about her situation or what's happening. Gemma has my contact details if I'm needed!


I certainly am not implying anything luv, im just stating that as Claire has been critisised for not taking up the offer that this may be the reason why she hasnt taken it.

I dont know the conversations that has been going on between Gemma and Claire but this may be why she didnt want him going to Beagle Welfare, as maybe they couldnt guarantee a foster home imminently. Which alot of rescue are stuggling for foster homes - us included.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Is there any answer to my question, how old are the children and have they had a high energy breed puppy before in reference to the original post ?


Claire will be doing the homecheck soon, and i have advised her to ask these questions. If she has any doubt over the potential home then i have told her to walk away.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Claire will be doing the homecheck soon, and i have advised her to ask these questions. If she has any doubt over the potential home then i have told her to walk away.


I all honesty if the kids are quite young and with a part time job unless they have beagle experience i would be very wary, anyone with no idea of what they are letting themselves in for can paint a rosey picture


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

So is it still just a 'private rehome' then with support from you, rather than an adoption through Wellidogs?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I all honesty if the kids are quite young and with a part time job unless they have beagle experience i would be very wary, anyone with no idea of what they are letting themselves in for can paint a rosey picture


Completely agree with you. That & the problem that Claire was posting about only a few weeks ago (Wesley weeing in the night) is not something that alot of people with children would put up with for long (especially a new dog)

Claire has admitted in past posts that she's a new, inexperienced dog owner so may not (even with guidance) be able to ask the right questions or recognise potential problems with the new owners.

Beagle Welfare may not have been able to guarantee a foster home immdediately but would they be better suited to find aWesley a permanenet home in the long run rather than the porr dog being passed around a succession of new home because yet more people haven't fully thought through the realities of owning a dog


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

just quickly flicked through this thread so coming into this really late


Claire Bear said:


> Just a quick last reply.
> 
> Im not giving him up because of his behaviour! He is a dream at the moment, we are having lots of fun with him. We have been through such touch periods over the past 4 months with him and never once gave up!
> 
> ...


it`s clear from your posts you do love wesley but when i see posts opened like this http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/194615-stressed-out-oh-hates-puppy.html i can`t help but feel you may be giving him up for all the wrong reasons , men come and go , dogs remain your best friend throughout their lives i`d think things through very carefully especially if your o / h has anything at all to do with the decision you`ve come to.
if you love wesley as much as you say you do i`d be grabbing all the help i could from beagle breed rescue , they know the dogs much better than most and deal with them everyday , at least if you do decide to hand him over , he`s got the very best chance of living his life to his full potential being owned by someone savvy with the breed.
no one can tell you what to do with wesley we can only advise , whether or not you take that advice is entirely up to you , if you choose to rehome him yourself think carefully about where your placing him and also take into consideration the time of year it now is , you may be better off waiting if you intend to rehome him yourself until way after the new year.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes it is still a private rehome, not through Wellidogs. Unfortunately being hundreds of miles away, theres not alot the rescue can do that claire isnt doing herself.

But Claire is stating in the adoption agreement that she will have Wesley back if it doesnt work out, or if she feels it isnt working out. So although Rescue Back-up is not given, Claire has said she will be the back-up.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Yes it is still a private rehome, not through Wellidogs. Unfortunately being hundreds of miles away, theres not alot the rescue can do that claire isnt doing herself.
> 
> But Claire is stating in the adoption agreement that she will have Wesley back if it doesnt work out, or if she feels it isnt working out. So although Rescue Back-up is not given, Claire has said she will be the back-up.


I think its really good of you to be helping but anything could go wrong, IMO, Claire should have gone through Beagle Welfare. So sad when the help was offered


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

kat&molly said:


> I think its really good of you to be helping but anything could go wrong, IMO, Claire should have gone through Beagle Welfare. So sad when the help was offered


Why cant Beagle Welfare offer her the same as i am offering? A homecheck form, and adoption form, an offer for someone in the area to complete the homecheck then an offer for the welfare to view the homecheck form and decide if it is a right home for a beagle?

Rescues dont necessarily need to take the dog in physically, but they can help in rehoming him to the right home.

Indeed you are right, things can go wrong. Even when we rehome dogs, we cant always take people at face value. I have actually done home checks and the people have been lovely, home seems perfect, i have talked them through the dog not being 100% house training, the need for not letting the dog off-lead etc etc and yet 2 months down the line, they are having to send him back because of "a marriage break up, working longer hours, he doesnt match the carpet" It happens in rescues as it happens privately.

All i can do is advise the correct way to rehome a dog.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

is it possible to advise on the best home without assessing the dog first 

And i would have thought asking about the childrens ages, work hours and experience would come before a homecheck


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

5 months ago I took on a rescue scenthound , she wasn't toilet trained and its taken me until about a month ago to sort it, I've had to watch her every minute. Out of every dog I've had she has been the most difficult. In lots of ways. If I had 3 kids as well , phew I dont want to think about it!!!
I hope Wesley will be alright.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> is it possible to advise on the best home without assessing the dog first
> 
> And i would have thought asking about the childrens ages, work hours and experience would come before a homecheck


If they are able to find someone to do the home-check, then they may be able to find someone to assess the dog too? This is what Animal Lifeline UK is great at 

There are ways around it, its not always black and white in the rescue world. 

There have been may a homecheck that i have had to do for other rescues, and I eprsonally dont know nay details of the people i am visiting, so these are the details that we find out, I then completet the hc form and send it to the rescue and they decide wether to rehome. Claire probably does know alot about this potential home, but because of the negativity she has received on this thread she doesnt want to divulge personal info of others on an open forum.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

In Claires other thread this is what she said in her initial post



Claire Bear said:


> As you know I live in jersey, I can get the ferry over to Weymouth and drive to anywhere in the south of the UK.


and also later added this



Claire Bear said:


> I wouldn't risk private re homing in jersey, this place is jam packed full of weirdos with too much money and too little sense.


 I think unfortunately this has caused some of the 'mainland' confusion.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Has Claire said that this new potential home is in Jersey?


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Has Claire said that this new potential home is in Jersey?


I'm sure she hasn't said so anywhere.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Has Claire said that this new potential home is in Jersey?


No, she hasn't and to be honest as long as Wesley ends up in a home that can be commited to him and his hound needs then that is truly all that matters. It could have been quietly handled directly with beagle welfare or another good rescue directly. It was brought to a forum, where people discuss and have differing views, that's what forums are all about. It has unfortunately become a rather unseemly affair and caused more heartache for Claire.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Unlike Claire I am not young, unlike Claire I have had dogs all my life, unlike Claire I considered myself fairly experienced with Malamutes as a breed and knew exactly what questions to ask and what pit falls the breed has and explained them all fully. I had Mals for seven years, know many people with Mals all much more experienced than me and considered I had found a returned pup the perfect home - however as I said I hadn't! 

To say there is nothing more Beagle rescue can do that Claire isn't is an understatement I feel. They have been re homing and fostering the breed for years, know it inside out, just as Mal rescue do and will know instantly a good home from a not so good one. For goodness sake at least give them credit for that, it's what they are best at!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Was wondering how Wesley got on yesterday?


----------

